# 11 - 28 Cassette



## Guest

Anyone here used the 11-28?

Any thoughts on performance.

Likes / dis-likes ......... ??

Thanx


----------



## sometimerider

I've used one for about a year - with a setup that is otherwise Ultegra. (In fact with a triple up front - yeah, lame, but we do have mountains here.)

Shifting seems just as good as the 12-25 105 cassette it replaced.


----------



## Guest

sometimerider said:


> I've used one for about a year - with a setup that is otherwise Ultegra. (In fact with a triple up front - yeah, lame, but we do have mountains here.)
> 
> Shifting seems just as good as the 12-25 105 cassette it replaced.



Thanks,

I am going to mate it to a standard double (53/39).

BTW, I'm in BC, I know.


----------



## Professor funk

I'm considering this cassette (11-28) for riding in the Alps with standard 53/39
chainrings. Please post your review when you've tried it. I want to stay with Red, so the alternative is 11-26. I have considered using a Shimano 12-27. Any one have any useful comments on the choices available? Right now, I'm getting by on 11-23 - without going anywhere near an Alp, of course.


----------



## ppower

Professor funk said:


> I'm considering this cassette (11-28) for riding in the Alps with standard 53/38 chainrings. Please post your review when you've tried it. I want to stay with Red, so the alternative is 11-26. I have considered using a Shimano 12-27. Any one have any useful comments on the choices available? Right now, I'm getting by on 11-23 - without going anywhere near an Alp, of course.


Please be aware of the chain limited length in case of you're using standard 53/39 and 12/27. I remember my Shimano 105 was modified from 12/25 to 12/27 - I removed the 14 in favour of 27 - and I hung once the chain because of the bad cross with 53/27. My chain wasn't long enough.


----------



## Professor funk

ppower said:


> Please be aware of the chain limited length in case of you're using standard 53/39 and 12/27. I remember my Shimano 105 was modified from 12/25 to 12/27 - I removed the 14 in favour of 27 - and I hung once the chain because of the bad cross with 53/27. My chain wasn't long enough.


Thanks for your reply and your good advice. :thumbsup: 

I very rarely cross-chain to the extremes - unless I'm not concentrating for some reason.   Sram's chain length guide is to place the chain on the big ring and the biggest cog, and add two links. I always change chains with cassettes. Each cassette I've ever used has had its own chain both for length and because of the way they wear.

I'm considering going for the 11-26 option for now, as it will be more useful around my home environment which can be quite hilly, and very steep in places. If advised to go for the 11-28, I can get it nearer the time. It's winter here now. I'm not going anywhere near an Alp until it gets warmer. What's the accepted wisdom for alpine gearing with standard cranks and chain rings within the options offered by Sram Red?


----------



## MarshallH1987

i love the 11-28 cassette. I wish at times i had more gears in between at times, but having the 28 is totally worth it.


----------



## ppower

Professor funk said:


> I'm considering going for the 11-26 option for now, as it will be more useful around my home environment which can be quite hilly, and very steep in places. If advised to go for the 11-28, I can get it nearer the time. It's winter here now. I'm not going anywhere near an Alp until it gets warmer. What's the accepted wisdom for alpine gearing with standard cranks and chain rings within the options offered by Sram Red?


I'm in the process to build a completely new bike. My older one had 39/53 and 12/25 as standard, but I opted for 12/27, because of the last race I run. GF Avesani had 3 kilometers with a slope from 15% to 20%, so 39/25 wasn't enough for my legs.
The new bike is being installed with SRAM RED and I chose the Compact crankset, 34/50 and 11/26, so I extended the trasmission ratio range for a full coverage of the Italian Alps!


----------



## Roadrider22

I have logged several miles with a 1070 11/28 cassette mated to both a Force and Red groupset. Shifting has been cosistently crisp and positive the only downside is there are a couple of pretty good gear ratio gaps buried in there.


----------



## thechriswebb

I just ordered the 11-26 and am pretty curious to see how it works out (was running a 12-25 and have felt like i needed just one more gear both ways). If the shifting is nice, I will be very happy.


----------



## sometimerider

thechriswebb said:


> I just ordered the 11-26 and am pretty curious to see how it works out (was running a 12-25 and have felt like i needed just one more gear both ways). If the shifting is nice, I will be very happy.


The 11 provides a substantially higher gear ratio than the 12. But replacing a 25 with a 26 will almost be imperceptible - it's only about 1/3rd of a normal shift lower.


----------



## Professor funk

My 11-26 arrived today. I won't be going out on the bike it's for until winter's over. Any thoughts on 11-26 v 11-28 for Alps?


----------



## Dan Gerous

I enjoyed my 11-28 up the Tourmalet last summer. Climbing from Campan, I was glad to have that big cog after La Mongie...


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert

Just finished building a new bike with '10 Force and am running the PG-1070 11-28 with compact 50/34 up front. Have only gone on three rides with some moderate hills. The 11-28 seems to have some big gaps between the last three big cogs compared to the Ultegra 12-27 on my other bike, but that could just be me. Really like the 50/11 combination and am looking forward to the 5000+ feet of climbing rides this spring, when the 28 tooth cog will really shine.


----------

